
Training a YOLOv3 Object Detection Model with a Custom Dataset - yeldarb
https://blog.roboflow.ai/training-a-yolov3-object-detection-model-with-a-custom-dataset/?2
======
yeldarb
Associated Colab Notebook:
[http://bit.ly/yolov3-colab](http://bit.ly/yolov3-colab)

Chess Dataset Download: [https://public.roboflow.ai/object-detection/chess-
full](https://public.roboflow.ai/object-detection/chess-full)

